# symon installation



## zigfrid (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello.
I have FreeBSD 6.0 Release #11.
I try to install symon in ports collection. First I refreshed ports tree with cvsup. Next I did:
*#cd /usr/posrts/sysutils/symon*
*#make install clean*
Symon needs fontconfig. But fontconfig builds incorrectly:


```
===>   symon-2.79_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.7 - found
.....
===>  Building for fontconfig-2.6.0,1
.....
Making all in fc-cache
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/work/fontconfig-2.6.0/fc-cache'
/bin/sh /usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/work/gnome-libtool --tag=CC --mode=link cc  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe   -o fc-cache  fc-cache.o ../src/libfontconfig.la
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -o .libs/fc-cache fc-cache.o  ../src/.libs/libfontconfig.so -L/usr/local/lib -lfreetype -lz /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
../src/.libs/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `FT_Select_Size'
gmake[2]: *** [fc-cache] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/work/fontconfig-2.6.0/fc-cache'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/work/fontconfig-2.6.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/font-bh-ttf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-truetype.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/symon.
```

Please help me.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 11, 2009)

Try running make clean in x11-fonts/fontconfig.


----------



## zigfrid (Apr 13, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Try running make clean in x11-fonts/fontconfig.



I did:

```
#cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig
#make clean
#make install clean
```

But I had a same error:

```
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -o .libs/fc-cache fc-cache.o  ../src/.libs/libfontconfig.so -L/usr/local/lib -lfreetype -lz /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
../src/.libs/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `FT_Select_Size'
gmake[2]: *** [fc-cache] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/work/fontconfig-2.6.0/fc-cache'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/work/fontconfig-2.6.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig.
```

What should I do?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

```
pkg_add -r fontconfig
```


----------



## zigfrid (Apr 15, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_add -r fontconfig
> ```



Thank you. It works.


----------

